
Ask HN: Why SaaS companies do not offer other payment methods? - xstartup
Most of them do not even accept cryptocurrencies like bitcoin, ether.
Why is that? Is it too difficult to accept?
======
foobarbazetc
Getting a book keeper and an accountant to want to deal with that is
impossible.

That’s why Stripe just gave you the converted amount.

Also all of this: [https://stripe.com/blog/ending-bitcoin-
support](https://stripe.com/blog/ending-bitcoin-support)

